# Help Wanted-How to recruit qualified tree professionals



## Knotts (May 17, 2015)

I was curious if anyone could offer any insight how to recruit qualified tree professionals, i.e., certified arborist who can work in sales, or climb or work in PHC. What source do you use to get the word out there that you have a position to fill; word of mouth, craigs list, industry publications, or anything? What do you find is the most motivating incentive for them to sign on with your company; pay, benefits, structure (fours 10's with weekends off or lots of overtime), cool equipment?
I have been in business for around 15years and business is as good now as it has been in a long time. I operate an average size company. Nothing big. But we are very capable. However through various cercumstances we just had a significant turn over (a few key players) in the company. I have found it difficult to find qualified help. Maybe I am looking in the wrong places whatever it is I have not had much luck finding qualified help. Lots of hard working people wanting jobs but no one with much if any experience in the industry. I have a few guys in our company who are willing to step up but as we all know some of these positions you can't qualify for over night and it will take some time to raise them to do the work. 
I'm sure this is a situation several of y'all have been in and I am interested to know how you handled it.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 21, 2015)

Knotts said:


> I was curious if anyone could offer any insight how to recruit qualified tree professionals, i.e., certified arborist who can work in sales, or climb or work in PHC. What source do you use to get the word out there that you have a position to fill; word of mouth, craigs list, industry publications, or anything? What do you find is the most motivating incentive for them to sign on with your company; pay, benefits, structure (fours 10's with weekends off or lots of overtime), cool equipment?
> I have been in business for around 15years and business is as good now as it has been in a long time. I operate an average size company. Nothing big. But we are very capable. However through various cercumstances we just had a significant turn over (a few key players) in the company. I have found it difficult to find qualified help. Maybe I am looking in the wrong places whatever it is I have not had much luck finding qualified help. Lots of hard working people wanting jobs but no one with much if any experience in the industry. I have a few guys in our company who are willing to step up but as we all know some of these positions you can't qualify for over night and it will take some time to raise them to do the work.
> I'm sure this is a situation several of y'all have been in and I am interested to know how you handled it.


Throw out paying the going rate and pay what he is truly worth so many people get rich of a climbers back its not funny. I'm not accusing you just saying like for instance insurance companies, advertising, gear etc. We all know its over inflated especially workers comp so to attract the best you must pay their worth.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 29, 2017)

Exactly rope. 
He ain't paying enough.,


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 29, 2017)

How do you know he's not paying enough?

I could offer 3x what I pay my workers and still get ones that aren't worth a damn.

Shoot most weeks the workers go home with more money than I do. If I figured hrs work I maybe make $5/hr.


----------

